# Surprising Benchhmark: Radeon HD 5670 faster than Geforce 9800 GTX



## spynoodle (Apr 1, 2010)

You guys may have already known this, but this is news to me. I just checked the benchmarks at this link: http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu_list.php and found out that the Radeon HD 5670 is far faster than I could have imagined. It beats the Geforce 9800 GTX! Up until now I've been placing it in the same ballpark as the Radeon HD 4670, but this is some surprising news. Discuss.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 1, 2010)

A 9800GT beats a 5670. Much less a 9800GTX. The 5670 is a pretty piss poor card.
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/01/14/ati-radeon-hd-5670-review/1


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 1, 2010)

Who use 9800 GTX or 5670 anymore? those cards are outdated..


----------



## daisymtc (Apr 1, 2010)

5670 outdated ??


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 1, 2010)

The 5670 was just released in January.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 1, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> The 5670 was just released in January.



yea, but it's not good!  and 9800GT is very outdated..


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 1, 2010)

When they were released or if they are outdated or lowend cards, what does that have to do with this thread? Never mind its another one of those blah blah blah things isnt it?


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 1, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> When they were released or if they are outdated or lowend cards, what does that have to do with this thread? Never mind its another one of those blah blah blah things isnt it?



I'm sorry, i forgot to stay on track..

Back to topic:

I honestly think 9800 GTX is faster, and that's just one random website.. Look up some more sites and check again..


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Who use 9800 GTX or 5670 anymore? those cards are outdated..


People who don't care about games or benchmarks. As in most people.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeap, The 4850/4870/4890/GTS 250/GTX 260 and GTX 275 are all over a year old. Pretty much old outdated junk cards. Dont know why anybody would use them. Much less buy two of them to SLI or C/F. People just dont get they are junk


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 1, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> Yeap, The 4850/4870/4890/GTS 250/GTX 260 and GTX 275 are all over a year old. Pretty much old outdated junk cards. Dont know why anybody would use them. Much less buy two of them to SLI or C/F. People just dont get they are junk



Sapphire 4870 is outdated  Ah lol.. Well, you got me good there mate  .. Yea, gtx 275 is over a year old. but in sli you can max out any game without any prob.. (with the exeption of Metro 2033 lol) .. 

I preordered 480 

I think when it comes to GPU's there is a difference of whats outdated and not. 9xxx is outdated because it's one generation behind 2xx and when 4xx comes the 2xx will be outdated. Same goes for ATI.. 4xxx is outdated compared to 5xxx.. But the problem is that if you crossfire 4870 or sli 275 you can still max out any game on the market with the expetion of metro 2033.


----------



## Shane (Apr 1, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Who use 9800 GTX or 5670 anymore? those cards are outdated..



People who cant afford anything better,Unfurtunatly not everyone can afford to upgrade to the latest and greatest. 

and suprisingly the 9800GT/GTX,Especialy the 1gb versions can still handle games pretty well...thats if the rest of the systems up to it.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 1, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> People who cant afford anything better,Unfurtunatly not everyone can afford to upgrade to the latest and greatest.
> 
> and suprisingly the 9800GT/GTX,Especialy the 1gb versions can still handle games pretty well...thats if the rest of the systems up to it.



Yea, you're right.


----------



## joh06937 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Sapphire 4870 is outdated  Ah lol.. Well, you got me good there mate  .. Yea, gtx 275 is over a year old. but in sli you can max out any game without any prob.. (with the exeption of Metro 2033 lol) ..
> 
> I preordered 480
> 
> I think when it comes to GPU's there is a difference of whats outdated and not. 9xxx is outdated because it's one generation behind 2xx and when 4xx comes the 2xx will be outdated. Same goes for ATI.. 4xxx is outdated compared to 5xxx.. But the problem is that if you crossfire 4870 or sli 275 you can still max out any game on the market with the expetion of metro 2033.



i would totally disagree there. the hd 5770 is considered the mid-to-low-range card but is not "outdated" since it can play the newest games on medium to high settings and still get great fps. but the hd 4890 blows it away, so how can it be outdated? an x1600 xt might be outdated, but the hd 4xxx series cards aren't outdated just yet.


----------



## linkin (Apr 2, 2010)

The 5770 is awesome for 1280x1024. remember, some of us still have 17" screens 

Infact my dualcore bottlenecks the 5770 and that resolution... i need to buy a quad.


----------

